# Strangest comment/question?



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I was just talking with my bf about strange comments when out with the dogs. Especially with Tessa since she's my service dog, so I hear a lot of weird comments! So what is the strangest thing you've been told or asked? I don't mean the usual, like oh your dog must be a mix or is it a purebred/police dog but really unusual encounters! I thought about just posting this in the working/service dog area but you could get strange comments on the street or in a pet store as well!

I had the strangest encounter ever when at the Earth Day celebration downtown with Tessa. A guy approached me looking at Tessa in her harness and bags, and asked if I could help him. He then pulls a key out of his pocket and explains he lost his car keys while walking around. He wanted to know if Tessa could smell the key he had in his hand, and then find his car keys for him :crazy:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Is it only for service/working dog?Or just any GSD?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

stories from any GSD, or any breed really! Just unsual stuff that made you go "what?!"


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Not THAT unusual... but I get a lot of the 

" wow, look at those feet... is he going to be big?" and " is he supposed to be that big at that age"

Dur... uhhhh besides the feet, he is clearly a large puppy! Unless they started breeding mini GSDs I imagine the question will always seem dumb to me.

With gizmo.. I think it's the
" is that a pit bull"... and once I have answered it is " didn't you know they are mean?"
Sure do.. so you better back up before she EATS you... stupid people


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe not such a strange question. GSD's are known for
scenting. i can hide my keys and have my dog find them.



Lin said:


> A guy approached me looking at Tessa in her harness and bags, and asked if I could help him. He then pulls a key out of his pocket and explains he lost his car keys while walking around. He wanted to know if Tessa could smell the key he had in his hand, and then find his car keys for him :crazy:


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

We met a guy on one of our daily walks who told me about his sister's German Shepherds. He claimed that her female GSD weighed 175 pounds. And that dog's sire weighed 200. Oh, and of course, they were purebred GSDs. Hmm, yeah. :thinking:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Freya was called a coyote this morning. The guy was like "of course she is. That's why she acts so skittish." umm no, she just doesn't like idiots!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks guys, but this is sounding more like threads we already have! I was thinking more unsual stuff, we've all had comments on stuff like weight/size, purebred, etc. Does anyone have anything bizarre?

doggiedad, it was unusual. This man did not know me or my dog. Tessa is a trained mobility assistance service dog, she has not been trained in scent tracking. I was out trying to enjoy the festival, when this guy approached me.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Hm, only other " odd " thing I get asked is " is that really a purebred?" 

DUH


----------



## chudsosoft (Feb 9, 2010)

The other day I had a dream that I was driving my car and there was somebody sitting behind me in the back seat giving me a haircut. That was pretty strange.

Oh, wait. Was that off-topic?

</sarcasm>


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, I was asked if Jaeger was a pit bull... Yeah, one of those pit bulls with donkey ears, a long nose, deer legs - OH and a fluffy coat. 
And asked if I'd breed J to their pit bull... Not to strange.


I was informed I needed to feed him hot sauce to make him not trust anyone. What?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

For the longest time I had my daughter, Simba, her grey Toy Poodle (DOB 02/13-1988), Cochise, a black sable & white blue eyed Siberian Husky (DOB 12/13-1989) & Da Vinci, a red Irish Wolfhound (DOB ~08/15-1993). More than once I was asked if Da Vinci was Cochise's dad! Or if Cochise was Simba's Dad! It was as though people had never heard of different breeds & just assumed the biggest must be the oldest (& the parent to boot!)

Someone once asked if Da Vinci was friendly & when I assured him that he was, he looked at Da V dubiously & declared, "He looks big enough to bite." He didn't look reassured when I retorted, "Cripes! I'm big enough to bite."

A true loon of a neighbor once pontificated at length that da Vince was "...closer to the wild beasts than most breeds...He's closer to the bear, the lion or the wolf than he is to a true dog." I'm still shaking my head over that one. FTR, IWs are a thoroughly domesticated & verrrry civilized breed. Poor da Vinci sulked for 3 days when I took the heater out of the waterbed. I still have to laugh at anyone mistaking him for a 'wild beast' & what an assortment of beasts at that!

My old vet, over all a GREAT vet, always referred to Simba as a 'she'. Sims very much looked like a guy in as much as any Toy Poodle looks like a guy & it was a matter of record...Note, Simba did not have the abominable Poodle cut. In his defense my daughter would point out that he might be a Toy Poodle BUT he was NOT a good example of the breed. That girl o' mine made me laugh as much as my animals.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

APBTLove, hot sauce & gunpowder...Old folk *wisdom* on how to make a dog mean.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

The odd question I get with Banjo is "does he bite?". I'm sure we all get that question as GSDs are big and kinda scary looking to the poor folks that don't know much about the amazing breed. Just think about the question "does he/she bite?" for a second. Remember this question is being asked of an animal that has large canine teeth and in the wild (wolf ancestor) is a known hunter/carnivore.

I reply "OF COURSE HE BITES, but he knows what he should and should not bite." The question in and of itself highlights the ignorance of a German's capabilities as well. If my GSD or any GSD really decided to really clamp down on a human, that animal would be put down by the authorities.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

One time one Christmas eve my previous dogs(Shetland Sheepdog Mixes) got out and made it all they way to a Wal-Mart in Paramount, CA(I live in Lakewood) and on Christmas morning we got a call from SEACCA saying our dogs were found.We asked who found them and they SEACCA people said someone reported to wild,wolfish dogs wandering around the parking lot at the Wal-Mart.Here my dogs:









now tell me how wild and wolfish do they look?lol


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

My Toffee who is just under 2 years old and a spayed female, weighs 84 lbs and is 25" tall at the shoulder. She is not overweight and I would classify her as a 5 on the 1 to 10 body condition scale.
Someone asked me what kind of dog she is and when I told him, he remarked "It's kind of small for a German Shepherd..."

I'm thinking "say WHAT??" Toffee is pretty large for a female GSD, imo. She is 100% Czech bred... not sure if that has anything to do with her size, she is balanced and very athletic, but rather large. I just can't see how anyone would think she is small!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> One time one Christmas eve my previous dogs(Shetland Sheepdog Mixes) got out and made it all they way to a Wal-Mart in Paramount, CA(I live in Lakewood) and on Christmas morning we got a call from SEACCA saying our dogs were found.We asked who found them and they SEACCA people said someone reported to wild,wolfish dogs wandering around the parking lot at the Wal-Mart.Here my dogs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG...I have visions of being eaten in my sleeping bag, while camping!!  haha 
I see a cute pair of sweetie pies! :wub:


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

The weirdest one I've ever gotten was when Akbar was 4 months. I had him at his 1st dog show to walk around and some guy came up to us and said "He's very small for a German Shepherd." I was like, "HE's A 4 MONTH OLD PUPPY!!!" People.....

Someone asked if Cody was a Doberman.....Why yes, a really long, tall, fluffy variety.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

mjbgsd said:


> The weirdest one I've ever gotten was when Akbar was 4 months. I had him at his 1st dog show to walk around and some guy came up to us and said "He's very small for a German Shepherd." I was like, "HE's A 4 MONTH OLD PUPPY!!!" People.....
> 
> Someone asked if Cody was a Doberman.....Why yes, a really long, tall, fluffy variety.


Can i have one of those??lol.

yes Simba & Max were complete sweeties.lol.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

When Sinister just turned 5 months old someone asked us if he would get any bigger or if he was a minature GSD??? What?

I still get questions asking if he is a black lab. Sometimes when I tell them that he is a GSD they argue with me! Someone said "That is not a GSD, I hope you didn't pay alot of money for him because he is obviously not purebred because there is no such thing as a black GSD." I said "Well then you obviously dont know anything about GSD's because they come in several colors not just black/tan. Look at his AKC tag around his neck, they dont just give that to any dog, it has to be purebred." He told me I could have gotten that AKC chip anywhere. I was like whatever your right.

REALLY?????


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

A 6years old kid told me I wans't allowed to have a "Police Dog a.k.a GSD" if I wasn't working as a police officer.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

I was asked once if Bear was the dog this guy saw when he was a kid bite his cousin. This guy said it happened when he was seven. He HAD to be AT LEAST 25 when he asked, and he wasn't joking.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

When my GSD pup was in training as a guide dog, on occasion people would ask if she was a "police dog in training."

She wore a bright baby blue blanket with big triangles that said "future leader dog." Also usually had her bandana on.

Always thought that was a bit odd. Lots of questions about her, what a "leader dog" was, the training process, etc etc etc. But the police dog in training one always threw me for a loop. She was 6 months old in the above pic.

Can't think of any questions too odd that were asked about my pet dogs. I'll keep thinking but mostly I just get the usual "is that a wolf mix" and the sort. Nothing too abnormal for GSD people with a bi-color and a sable.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I had a guy tell me that whoever had cropped Remo's ears had done a really nice job on them. When I told him that you do NOT crop a GSDs ears, and that they should go erect naturally, he proceeded to argue with me about it. I gave up after a couple of minutes because the guy was SO sure of himself. What a dork.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

my neighbours youngest kid asked if my gsd was a bloodhound his mum and dad laughed and put him straight, he wasn't very old bless him! kobes never offence lol then an argument started with the kid wanting a gsd.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> When Sinister just turned 5 months old someone asked us if he would get any bigger or if he was a minature GSD??? What?



Hahaha same thing happened to me! He was 5 months old too! :crazy:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I didn't know they even existed :crazy:


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

Hah where do I start?

The first day I got Apollo I took him into a pet store to get some supplies we needed. We were walking inside when a man asked me what kind of dog he was, I told him and he was quiet for a second before saying to me. "How much do you want for him?" It totally shocked me! Since then I've had a few other people offer to buy him, and four people ask if I would breed him with their dogs. It always seems weird to me, I don't pimp out my dog! 

I once had a sweet old lady stop and ask me what kind of dog Apollo was. I informed her that he was a GSD. She didn't believe me and politely tried to inform me that he was a Labrador. She said he looked just like the Lab she used to have. I smiled politely and just laughed it off, I didn't know I owned a white lab with a fluffy coat and radars for ears! :laugh:

I also had a Tm Hortons worker ask me what kind of dog he was, I told her and she said in surprise. "Oh! They come in white?" I laughed so hard because it sounded like she was talking about a sweater she could order!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Furricane said:


> Hah where do I start?
> 
> The first day I got Apollo I took him into a pet store to get some supplies we needed. We were walking inside when a man asked me what kind of dog he was, I told him and he was quiet for a second before saying to me. "How much do you want for him?" It totally shocked me! Since then I've had a few other people offer to buy him, and four people ask if I would breed him with their dogs. It always seems weird to me, I don't pimp out my dog!
> 
> ...


That happened to me the other day!I was walking Tanner & Molly with my brother to Petco, and a lady said "He is so beautiful! What kind of dog is he?" I said "He is a GSD." She was like "They can be black?" Funny thing was a black woman asked this.lol. I don't know of that ahs anything to do with anything.Same thing happened a few weeks after we adopted Tanner, we were walking down the block and few young people saw him and asked "What kind of dog is he?" I said "He is a GSD." They were in shock!lol.One of the girls(she was black) was like "He is cool, he is a black German Shepherd." lol.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

This just happened a few days ago…..

Apparently, a police dog got loose somewhere in my neighborhood. I know there are a few officers that live around here because I see patrol cars parked in driveways when I’m out on walks. 

Anyway, I’m getting ready to pull out of my driveway and a squad car pulls up behind me. He walks up to my car and asks if we have a dog. I told him we did and asked him why he was asking. He tells me a police dog is missing and someone called and said that we had it!!!  I explained that Mikka was our dog and I had all the necessary papers to prove it. He asked what kind of dog Mikka was and I told him a GSD – *a 6-month old gsd*. Come to find out that the missing police dog wasn’t even a GSD, it was some other type of breed (I think it started with an “M” but I can’t remember what he said). Anyway, he left and all is well but I thought it was strange!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Miikkas mom said:


> Come to find out that the missing police dog wasn’t even a GSD, it was some other type of breed (I think it started with an “M” but I can’t remember what he said).


Malinois, as in Belgian Malinois.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Rerun said:


> Malinois, as in Belgian Malinois.


You are exactly right! He said a Malinois. At the risk of showing my ignorance, I guess I’ve never heard of this breed of dog. So, I just looked it up on the internet. I guess I can see why someone would think Mikka was the missing dog, as the two breeds look a little alike (at least the pictures I saw). Maybe the cop showing up at my house wasn’t so strange after all (other than the fact that Mikka is still sorta young for police work ).


----------



## Kiowa (Mar 30, 2010)

Spud, my old mutt, is a Basset-Pitt mix. Basset body, pitt head... I had a man in my neighborhood ask if he was all dog. As if another species could breed with a dog. I should've told him no and that I got him from the military testing facility in Virginia. He does look a bit like a piglet, but seriously, he's obviously a dog. Apparently high school science courses aren't what they used to be.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Kiowa said:


> Spud, my old mutt, is a Basset-Pitt mix. Basset body, pitt head... I had a man in my neighborhood ask if he was all dog. As if another species could breed with a dog. *I should've told him no and that I got him from the military testing facility in Virginia. * He does look a bit like a piglet, but seriously, he's obviously a dog. Apparently high school science courses aren't what they used to be.


 ... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

A friend of mine has a mutt. He thinks it's a cross between a miniature Pinscher and a Pug, but who knows? Anyway, he said he was walking his dog when these three guys started asking him about buying his dog. He told them it was a miniature pit bull, and that it was now illegal to import or breed them.


----------



## gardenrose (Nov 2, 2009)

I was walking Raja the other day and we came across this young girl(late teens) walking 3 large pit bulls. All of them were pulling and barking at the end of their leash. I have to admit that I was scared, I did not know if she was physically strong enough to hold them and they were not listing to her when she kept telling them no! So I walked out onto the road so we did not come in to close of contact. Raja was well behaved and just continued walking. Then I herd the girl say "no no girls, that wolf will rip you a new one!" I almost laughed out loud!

Here is Raja she is just over 5 months olds and about 25 lbs


----------

